# Water cooler



## newbie2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi all,

I have just moved here and was wondering if there are any stores in Dubai where I can buy a water cooler?

I figure this will be cheaper than buying endless smaller bottles of water from Spinneys!

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can buy one from the major supermarkets like Carrefour, Geant or alternative any shop that sell home appliances like Sharaf DG, Jumbo, etc.

I recently bought one from Carrefour. They have a number of sizes to choose from.


----------



## newbie2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> You can buy one from the major supermarkets like Carrefour, Geant or alternative any shop that sell home appliances like Sharaf DG, Jumbo, etc.
> 
> I recently bought one from Carrefour. They have a number of sizes to choose from.


Thanks for the speedy reply. I'll take a look in those stores.
Thanks


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm coming from New York in a couple of weeks. Sorry to hijack your thread, but it made me wonder: can you drink the tap water in Dubai?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I woudnt suggest it. I thought about getting a 'filter' that goes on the sink like I use at home in the states but was unsure how that would work. i try to make sure I drink some spring water every day to get trace minerals, plus have an r/o unit that I get drinking water from but that takes out ALL the particles and good stuff from the water, that one really does need.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

justlooking said:


> I'm coming from New York in a couple of weeks. Sorry to hijack your thread, but it made me wonder: can you drink the tap water in Dubai?


The tap water is safe to drink, but it doesn't taste that nice, as it is desalinated. It's fine for cooking and making tea and coffee, but most people drink bottled water which is very cheap.
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I have been drinking the tap water for years and have had no problems.


----------

